

Doug Lea on the credibility of the Java JCP - timf
http://gee.cs.oswego.edu/dl/html/jcp22oct10.html

======
jaaron
I think it can be summed up in this statement by Doug:

"If they indeed act as they have promised, then the JCP can never again become
more than an approval body for Oracle-backed initiatives."

